
Loopy C Puzzle (2010) - susam
http://blog.susam.in/2011/10/loopy-c-puzzle.html
======
susam
Here are the solutions to the puzzle: [http://blog.susam.in/2011/10/solutions-
to-loopy-c-puzzle.htm...](http://blog.susam.in/2011/10/solutions-to-loopy-c-
puzzle.html)

------
yuliyp
... -i < 6 is the only thing I can come up with

------
phaedrus
I wanted to say i % 6 but that fails for i=0.

